# Meg Mo blades



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 2, 2016)

You may have seen my threads "mower blades". I want to make a thread  with Meg Mo in the title rather than respond to the old threads so that the company might better benefit. I searched the net looking at blades and designs not knowing much about the differences. Many kinds, mulching, high lift, low lift, etc. Many popular aftermarket brands to choose from.

What I wanted was something that would allow me to mow higher because I prefer this but in the past mowed lower only because lower was the only way I got a clean cut. Mostly, I wanted something that made the clippings disappear. I am always a few days late mowing my grass so the result is that it has clumps that require me to go back over. Or windrows that look bad and need to be raked.

 Sometimes, I have raked, but not usually. I just keep going over it,  windrowing the clippings until they spread out enough to not look so bad. I wanted something that cuts the clippings extremely fine and blows it far. I installed the Meg mo blades, that arrived today, as easy as any blade and decided to give them a try. Knowing it was to wet considering that today was the first day of sun since the past two straight weeks of rain. My grass was extremely high. It had not been mowed since the day before Thanksgiving. 30 days and recently fertilized. Many places it was laying over. This year having warm nights, it has never stopped growing. The average was more than 7 inches, much  of it at 10 inches..... and wet.  It needed to be bailed. In the past it would have required that the entire yard be raked. 

The blades are heavier than standard so it pulls the motor harder once the blades are switched on but becomes normal right away. No noticeable difference on my 60" Bad Boy. Once in the grass, I was amazed, it almost seemed nothing was coming out. I almost had to train my eye to see it. It was just so fine. It blows far and disappears. Perfect. I had one place where it was 12 inches high that you can actually see the clippings.
 Hard to believe. No other mower blade combination that I ever owned could come close. And when you blow toward a concrete drive , you realize it is present, it is just super fine. Mower never bogged even once, and I mow fast. 

So, I thought I would give the review they deserve. Best blades I have ever seen. Even though they were what some call expensive, knowing what I know now, I would never go back, and would gladly pay the price. I wanted to give this review because I did see negative comments on the net. Most all of them coming from someone who had never tried them who were arguing based on zero experience . Most of these arguments where over the argument of balance because someone said they need not be balanced, like conventional blades, and then the know it all haters came out of their holes.  To them, I say your argument does not even apply to this design. There is no way you could get these small blades called knifes different enough from sharpening that it would matter. The weight is in the round flywheel type center. These blades are great. That's my review.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 2, 2016)

what width cut is your mower, and what was the total cost of the blades?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 2, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> what width cut is your mower, and what was the total cost of the blades?


60" and I can't recall the total, somewhere around $250 including shipping. I had decided to try Doubles, making an X with another set of blades, but to buy those blades new from TS, they were $99. So I therefore decided I would buy the Meg Mo's. Glad I did. LOL, I feel like a kid with a new toy. No more raking or windrowing. LOL, now instead of mowing several days to late, I can go even more days


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 2, 2016)

So...3 blades ran you $250?  Wowza....that's suoer pricey to me. Lol.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 3, 2016)

rjcruiser said:


> So...3 blades ran you $250?  Wowza....that's suoer pricey to me. Lol.


Yea, no doubt. They are worth it to me now that I have used them, LOL, before, got to admit quite a gamble trying them, spending that on blades without knowing. But now I know, and maybe make it easier for someone else


----------

